# Cyp photos



## Wendy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are a few photos from our annual trip to the Bruce Peninsula. Because of the warm winter and early spring, most of the native orchids were past prime or done blooming already! The Rams Heads were long gone....just dried flowers and fattening capsules on healthy leaves. I didn't even bother looking for the Calypso and could find nothing of the Striped Coral Root. I was thrilled to see that the Cyp reginae that blooms in full blazing sun along a roadside ditch is doing VERY well. It has started a small colony with several patches of seedlings around the mother plant. The Pitcher plants were doing exceptionally well this year too.

Enjoy!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 16, 2012)

Stunning. There is simply nothing better than seeing a happy reginae in the wild. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay Sarracenia!!

Nice photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2012)

Worthwhile trip! Thanks for taking us with you.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 17, 2012)

Great pics. Nice trip!


----------



## Dido (Jun 18, 2012)

would love t see them all one day in nautre. 
Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## tonyw (Jun 22, 2012)

Wendy said:


> Here are a few photos from our annual trip to the Bruce Peninsula. Because of the warm winter and early spring, most of the native orchids were past prime or done blooming already! The Rams Heads were long gone....just dried flowers and fattening capsules on healthy leaves. I didn't even bother looking for the Calypso and could find nothing of the Striped Coral Root. I was thrilled to see that the Cyp reginae that blooms in full blazing sun along a roadside ditch is doing VERY well. It has started a small colony with several patches of seedlings around the mother plant. The Pitcher plants were doing exceptionally well this year too.
> 
> Enjoy!



hi Wendy

we were there earlier this week and there were still dozens of cyp parviflorum plus a good number of reginae still in flower. We found some lovely plants of the coralroot on Flowerpot Island. Masses of grass pinks and rose pogonia at Oliphant and Petrel Point. We caught the last cyp acaule just going past it in the Algonquin Park.


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2012)

Sweet!


----------

